# In Your Face Screw You, Americans!



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

You go to work. You pay taxes. You do all the right and decent things. You are an American.

Now, imagine a place where the children of the residence of the place isn't allowed to go to school while invaders' kids are given the opportunity to go to school.

An in your face, SCREW YOU, TAX PAYER!

Picture a government that advocated locking down its citizens over a disease that is on par with the flu but hyped for political reasons, causing small businesses to close forever and people to be unemployed. Now, imagine that government signaling people around the world to come here and flood a country that is already in economic and employment straits.

An in your face, SCREW YOU, LOW-PAID CITIZENS!

I can go on and on, but you get the picture.

The agenda? Destroy this once great republic. The destruction is on the fast track and they don't care that you see it. As a matter of fact, that you see what is happening gives them a tingle down their legs.

These creeps haven't even started. Wait until the tax hikes kick in. Wait until more of your income is spent on food, gas and every other kind of energy. Wait for the day to soon come where you can't fly unless you have a "vaccine" passport. Oh, and wait for the day when your "social credit score" determines whether you can buy a house, car, or the interest you pay.

They know we see this coming and they don't care. They are in control.

IN YOUR FACE, U.S. CITIZENS!


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

I guess some are in that situation. My kids are in school and have been for a while. 

I haven’t noticed any businesses closing that are needed. Just the ones that weren’t making any money anyway. 

There’s nothing I haven’t been able to get in the pandemic except toilet paper and when you have a bidet you don’t need toilet paper anyway. 

But I realize some people aren't as fortunate as I. They mostly live in northern states......vote with your feet. That’s what I say to them.

I quit flying commercial years ago. I consider it Russian roulette, half the pilots don’t have any real experience except with auto pilot. Most of their flight hours are computer flying.......

Don’t most commercial aircraft crash from human error of some type ?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> I guess some are in that situation. My kids are in school and have been for a while.
> 
> I haven’t noticed any businesses closing that are needed. Just the ones that weren’t making any money anyway.
> 
> ...


Pay attention to what happening.

San Diego public school teachers to give migrant kids in-person instruction before their own students | Fox News 

You haven't noticed any businesses closing that are needed? The Hell does that mean? Think of a family-owned restaurant you never frequented because it wasn't your type of food. To you, it wasn't needed when it went under.
How arrogant.
Still, I know you aren't ignorant about what has happened in the last year.

You have a bidet? How fabulous for you. Immaterial, though. Nobody cares if you have a bidet or if you wipe your ass with your bare fingers. It's about the FREKING NATION and not what is in your bathroom.

The elite are working a plan right in front of our faces.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> I haven’t noticed any businesses closing that are needed. Just the ones that weren’t making any money anyway.


Who needs small businesses anyhow. I mean they won't get rich doing that so why bother?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Still, I know you aren't ignorant about what has happened in the last year.


Doesn't he remind you of Operator6?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Doesn't he remind you of Operator6?


I have to admit that I am slipping.
Work Wifey referenced a former supervisor with whom I was buddies just four years ago. I can't even picture his face. She knows I am slipping but once she realized I was serious about not remembering him, she said I was scaring her.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

There are no restaurants that have went out of business here that I’ve ever went to. 

Zero.......

I can’t help what the rest of the country does. I’m supporting the economy where I live. 

Things are good here. Check for yourself.

What do you suggest I do other than make threads complaining about it ?


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

How much money has the government sent you guys in the past year ?

I don’t get a check, I write the checks to the government.

But to hear you guys tell it, I’m the problem. 🤣. Whatever.......


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> There are no restaurants that have went out of business here that I’ve ever went to.
> 
> Zero.......
> 
> ...


Actually we have been supporting many of those useless small businesses as best as we can. I tend to put what little money I have where my mouth is.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> How much money has the government sent you guys in the past year ?
> 
> I don’t get a check, I write the checks to the government.


A whole lot less that what we've paid in. But the checks being sent to peons is just a drop in the bucket to what they are spending elsewhere. Like in the first package was $10 million dollars to Pakistan for gender studies. that was a $2.2 trillion package. I know, I know, you could have written a check for that.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> There are no restaurants that have went out of business here that I’ve ever went to.
> 
> Zero.......
> 
> ...


Are you intelligent enough to understand that the nation extends beyond your bidet and your neighborhood?

Yes, businesses have closed in my area. I'm sure you are aware enough to know that businesses across the nation have closed while corporate businesses are considered, "essential."

Interesting, you are trying to play dumb while trying hard to be smart. There's a psychological term for that.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> How much money has the government sent you guys in the past year ?
> 
> I don’t get a check, I write the checks to the government.
> 
> But to hear you guys tell it, I’m the problem. 🤣. Whatever.......


You sure like to brag. Seems you can't see the world beyond your bidet.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Denton said:


> You sure like to brag. Seems you can't see the world beyond your bidet.


Sounds like you agree with having freedom until you don’t like how I express my freedom. 

What does that make you ?


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

I can’t help it that little Sally’s dress shop went out of business......or that Jimmy’s food truck can’t make his usual.......

Plenty of shops here opened their doors and guess what ? No one came......

Their business wasn’t that important to the community so it wasn’t supported. 

That’s what I see here. Some people are making more sitting home than working......some business are having problems finding people that want to work. 


They make more sitting on their ass at home.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Sounds like you agree with having freedom until you don’t like how I express my freedom.
> 
> What does that make you ?


Actually, that statement says more about you than it does me.

You just made a statement that is meaningless. "Express freedom?" Now, you think you are going to wrap your arrogant myopia in the notion of freedom without seeing through it? Nope; not gonna happen. I've been a cat herder since my first marriage.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Denton said:


> Actually, that statement says more about you than it does me.
> 
> You just made a statement that is meaningless. "Express freedom?" Now, you think you are going to wrap your arrogant myopia in the notion of freedom without seeing through it? Nope; not gonna happen. I've been a cat herder since my first marriage.


That’s what someone would say that has no answer to my statement. 


You’re fine with others having an opinion until it disagrees with how you “ feel “

Yes, express my freedom of speech .....

Ever heard of it ?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> I can’t help it that little Sally’s dress shop went out of business......or that Jimmy’s food truck can’t make his usual.......
> 
> Plenty of shops here opened their doors and guess what ? No one came......
> 
> ...


Why did a once profitable Sally's Dress Shop go out of business in the past year, Mr. Magoo? 

Yes, some people are making more by sitting at home. What entity made that possible? The unfettered free market or those who want to destroy the nation?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> That’s what someone would say that has no answer to my statement.
> 
> 
> You’re fine with others having an opinion until it disagrees with how you “ feel “
> ...


And yet you can't answer me.

Clearly, I am not stopping you from speaking. Now, you want to be a victim, huh? Am I your oppressor?


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Denton said:


> Why did a once profitable Sally's Dress Shop go out of business in the past year, Mr. Magoo?
> 
> Yes, some people are making more by sitting at home. What entity made that possible? The unfettered free market or those who want to destroy the nation?


Sally’s dress shop was never profitable. It was a tax write off and it was more of a hobby......

I voted, did you ? Biden isn’t President because of my state. I can only vote once🤣


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Denton said:


> And yet you can't answer me.
> 
> Clearly, I am not stopping you from speaking. Now, you want to be a victim, huh? Am I your oppressor?


Answer what ? No you’re not my oppressor, you don’t have any power. 

You’re upset that I don’t agree with you.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> And yet you can't answer me.
> 
> Clearly, I am not stopping you from speaking. Now, you want to be a victim, huh? Am I your oppressor?


He doesn't buy his dresses at Sally's. He gets them from Tom Ford in NYC.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

inceptor said:


> He doesn't buy his dresses at Sally's. He gets them from Tom Ford in NYC.


So what if I do ? How would that affect you ? 

You should concentrate on things that lift you up......you don’t lift yourself up by trying to cast shade on others. 


That’s what the OP did. That’s what you’re doing now.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Sally’s dress shop was never profitable. It was a tax write off and it was more of a hobby......
> 
> I voted, did you ? Biden isn’t President because of my state. I can only vote once🤣


You like asking deflecting questions. "Did you vote?" "Do you pay taxes?"

States shut down during 2020. Small businesses crashed during 2020. Bureaucrats and globalist "experts" scared ordinarily sensible people. In other cases, people like Newsome and Cuomo took advantage of the situation. Even now, however, even though Texas proved that shutdowns are stupid and masks are worthless, Biden is browbeating governors who are dropping the mask mandate BS. Yes, masks are worthless but we must wear them so as to show we are the property of the masters.

And, yes, Sally's shop was profitable. It was her livelihood. Now, Sally is living off her savings and hoping to get the chance to build, again.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> So what if I did ?


I figured. Ya gotta have something decent to wear at Davos this year.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Fun chatting with you guys. I gotta ice my ankle and eat a bowl of gold cereal, 24k gold. 

See you tomorrow.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Fun chatting with you guys. I gotta ice my ankle and eat a bowl of gold cereal, 24k gold.
> 
> See you tomorrow.


Take care of that ankle. 
Don't choke on the gold spoon.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

And that concludes our demonstration of macro-perspective vs. micro-perspective.

Everyone drive safe and have a nice night!


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

I have had a bidet in 2 of the past 5 houses. 

women would say, oh a bidet. Why would no one want to show me how to Use it? 

@Ranger710Tango you are now out of your league in trolling. Go get him @Denton


----------



## Black 5 (Apr 6, 2020)

I agree. Operator 6. I would also mention that dipsquat from Seattle with the sailboat but I can't recall his screen name right now.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I enjoy having @Ranger710Tango around. Her perspective is thought provoking and you have to admit, her sense of humor is outstanding!

Government has FUBAR'd plenty of small businesses for years, long before the Chicom Bullshat. 

For well over 10 years I made a very good living offering services specifically to Small Business. Companies whose annual revenue was in the $5 Million-$100 Million dollar range. Almost all of those businesses either sold or closed down not due to mismanagement but due to government restrictions, taxation, acquisition etc.

The acquisitions were fueled by The Federal Reserve's policies on quantitative easement and big banks lending money to mega private equity who in turn bought out many small business with tax payer dollars.

Government IS the problem, not the solution.


----------



## Tanya49! (Jun 20, 2020)

Ranger710Tango said:


> I guess some are in that situation. My kids are in school and have been for a while.
> 
> I haven’t noticed any businesses closing that are needed. Just the ones that weren’t making any money anyway.
> 
> ...


Did I hear some generalizations being thrown around?


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Black 5 said:


> I agree. Operator 6. I would also mention that dipsquat from Seattle with the sailboat but I can't recall his screen name right now.


JAMMER or something close.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

We had several business's close here. We supported as many as we could on our small income but it was so sad, they are still struggling. I heard the other day that they are kicking kids out of foster care to make room for these illegal kids coming across the boarder. 

Our town has a huge influx of illegals because of our packing plants. You see van loads arrive at the truck stops. They are sold like indentured servants. They pay smugglers around 10,000 or more to get here and then have to work in the illegals local business to pay off their indenture-ship. They are threatened that their families back home will be killed if they don't pay. Slavery is still here alive and well. Human trafficking is a huge problem around here in middle America. Crime is up due to gang and drug violence. 

The kids are back in school but it seems like at least once a month my granddaughter is home for extended stay because she was exposed.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Tanya49! said:


> Did I hear some generalizations being thrown around?


None at all. There’s no business here closing because of Government. 

Maybe because there’s less traffic because of Covid. Not because of government.

In America we are the government, maybe we have the government we deserve. 

If anything the government is keeping people from working by paying them to sit on their ass. 

Plenty of business trying to hire people but no one wants to work when the government is paying people to sit home. 

So sure, government is the problem but for different reasons than you state. 

Have you received any stimulus money ? How much have you received ?


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Megamom134 said:


> We had several business's close here. We supported as many as we could on our small income but it was so sad, they are still struggling. I heard the other day that they are kicking kids out of foster care to make room for these illegal kids coming across the boarder.
> 
> Our town has a huge influx of illegals because of our packing plants. You see van loads arrive at the truck stops. They are sold like indentured servants. They pay smugglers around 10,000 or more to get here and then have to work in the illegals local business to pay off their indenture-ship. They are threatened that their families back home will be killed if they don't pay. Slavery is still here alive and well. Human trafficking is a huge problem around here in middle America. Crime is up due to gang and drug violence.
> 
> The kids are back in school but it seems like at least once a month my granddaughter is home for extended stay because she was exposed.


Sounds like you guys need to hire some law enforcement in Iowa. 

What business is hiring illegals ? The packing plant ? 

Why hasn’t the union shut that down ? 

It’s your town......Better get busy.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

It’s really easy to sit back and point a finger at everyone and everything. 

It’s harder to get up out of the chair and go out the door and make a difference. 

Which of you are making a difference ? 

I employee a small group of people. I’m a member of the Chamber of Commerce and I participate in local city council meetings snd make my voice heard. 

Since I participate and not just “ sometimes “ and not just to complain but to help figure out problems and make suggestions the local government listens. 

My state rep called me back a few weeks ago. I received a letter from the governors office addressing my concerns beforehand. 

So......what have You done besides complain about your situation ?


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Sounds like you guys need to hire some law enforcement in Iowa.
> 
> What business is hiring illegals ? The packing plant ?
> 
> ...



There's plenty of places that hire illegals. Maybe not in Alabama or wherever the hell your from but there's tens of millions of illegals working in the U.S.

People report it all the time. The problem is there is so much of it going on and immigration isn't even allowed to enforce the laws any more without fear of losing their own jobs.

Not that you would care. You've already made it pretty clear that as long as it doesn't affect you that you don't care about it.....


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

Our packing plants used to have shanty housing in their back lots for the illegals and although under Trump they being investigated it is all back to business as usual. I have a good friend who was brought over this way from Mexico, it is common knowledge. Go to Nebraska and see the dozens of Mexican restaurants and car lots and you will see many people working there paying off their dept. Look at some of the houses and you will see up to 20 to 30 people sharing the place while working different shifts and different business's. Our packing plants promise to provide teaching to help you get their citizenship so they all seem up front and legal. When they do raid them and bust a lot of illegal and fine the owners the papers are full of heart breaking stories about how families are torn apart by people just wanting a better life. It isn't just Mexican's we are getting either, it is other countries also.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

Ranger710Tango said:


> It’s really easy to sit back and point a finger at everyone and everything.
> 
> It’s harder to get up out of the chair and go out the door and make a difference.
> 
> ...


 I am active in my community, I talk to my state reps and visit with member of my city council, some of who are in my camera club. I decide a few years ago not to be a silent majority. I also have received the token letters from my governors office and talked directly to some of them, know what changed? Nothing. I do however see more and more of sheep shaking their heads and wondering what the hell is going on, I think they are waking up, I pray they are waking up. I do hear more and more people speaking up. And I have nothing but respect for our police who are kept busy with our gang shootings and drug problem. They are making a difference one arrest at a time.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Megamom134 said:


> I am active in my community, I talk to my state reps and visit with member of my city council, some of who are in my camera club. I decide a few years ago not to be a silent majority. I also have received the token letters from my governors office and talked directly to some of them, know what changed? Nothing. I do however see more and more of sheep shaking their heads and wondering what the hell is going on, I think they are waking up, I pray they are waking up. I do hear more and more people speaking up. And I have nothing but respect for our police who are kept busy with our gang shootings and drug problem. They are making a difference one arrest at a time.


6 shootings here in 2 days. The city cleans itself a little, let’s not forget that. 

All probably deserved it, except two. 

Keep your head up, keep doing what you’re doing. 

We’re the most responsible for our condition.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Who needs small businesses anyhow. I mean they won't get rich doing that so why bother?


You clearly don't have a clue about small businesses. I've been a practicing CPA for 35 years and ALL of the highest earning clients I have are small business owners. The average income for these people is in excess of $300,000 per year with many earning more than $1,000,000 per year.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Pir8fan said:


> You clearly don't have a clue about small businesses. I've been a practicing CPA for 35 years and ALL of the highest earning clients I have are small business owners. The average income for these people is in excess of $300,000 per year with many earning more than $1,000,000 per year.


He was being sarcastic. 

I was telling him that many small businesses are nothing more than a hobby and should’ve closed or would’ve closed anyway. Covid just shut the door a little early for them. 

There were people here NOT working and claiming they had Covid and can’t recover just to milk the system. 

Many businesses that were not profitable anyway decided Covid would be a great excuse to shut down and collect all the free money being handed out. They would net more that way......

Many friends can’t find employees because they’re getting paid to sit at home more than the job pays.

But, he does believe millionaires are part of what’s wrong with America......so go ahead and roast him for that........


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

Ranger710Tango said:


> He was being sarcastic.
> 
> I was telling him that many small businesses are nothing more than a hobby and should’ve closed or would’ve closed anyway. Covid just shut the door a little early for them.
> 
> ...


 I was listening to someone on the radio saying just that, he can't find people to fill his job spots. There is good money to be made in the trades, welding, electrical, plumbing, auto mechanic to name just a few. Some for over 30 a hour. Just can't find people willing to do that type of labor anymore, sad. In bad times a job is a job and any was welcome. In my life I have worked in a turkey plant cutting off turkey heads, detasseled corn, walked bean fields, washed dishes. Then when both my kids were little I went back to school full time and worked to become a nurse. I never had trouble finding a job because I wanted one, a good paying one was nice but any job was good to pay the bills.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

Ranger710Tango said:


> 6 shootings here in 2 days. The city cleans itself a little, let’s not forget that.
> 
> All probably deserved it, except two.
> 
> ...


 Most of ours probably deserved it also except the 17 year old girl shot in a house during a drive by. I love to watch the arrests of the drug dealers and gangsters though. In our state we don't just let them go like some states are doing, yet at least.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> So what if I do ? How would that affect you ?
> 
> You should concentrate on things that lift you up......you don’t lift yourself up by trying to cast shade on others.
> 
> ...


Really? That's what I did? OK, I did, and they deserve it.
They've flung open the southern border and not because they are humanitarian at heart. Cartels are making a mint by bringing people to our border. That people die along the way is not their problem. That children are raped along the way means nothing to them. That diseases that were beaten here are being brought back. Drugs are flooding in. No big deal.
China thinks it is great as they make money on the drugs while further damaging this nation.

It's bad enough that our own kids have been indoctrinated by the education system but now we are being flooded by people who don't even know the language, much less what separated our nation from others. Our once-fierce love of freedom and the governing documents crafted by our founding fathers isn't going to be taught to the invaders and that is by design as is the opening of the floodgates.

How is it going with being on city council? States don't even have the ability to stop what is happening. You know that. You pretend to not get it, but you get it. You just want to puff out your chest and mention yourself at every turn. You tell us how rich you are, that you are a city councilman, etc., but you are a little fish. Heck, even Biden is a little fish. His family makes money doing China's bidding, just like Bitch McConnell.

The elite, and I'm talking about the ones who operate at the international level, see this as their time to move. The Trump administration caused them concern and they aren't going to chance that, again. If the Republicans allow HR 1 to clear, it'll all be over. There'll no longer be a chance for political resistance.

The Masters of the Universe used to be subtle when removing pages and tweets and suppressing "undesirable" website. Now, they are in your face about censuring opposition thoughts. Snitches are being hired to scour the internet in order to identify those who oppose what is being done to our nation so that they can be put on a list, and the snitches aren't just looking at Twitter and Facebook.

What scares a tyrant more than a freedom-loving nation? An armed, freedom-loving nation. Again, that's where Beijing Biden and the rest of the treasonous senators and representatives enter. By hook or crook, they are coming for our weapons.

We used to get mad when the federal government would spend billions. It now claims trillions at a whack and where does it go? You in Alabama gets the honor of paying off the debts of failed socialist blue states. Not only are average Americans getting "stimulus" checks but so are inmates and illegal aliens. Other nations are getting money that is from the national credit card. Next is the infrastructure mad spending. Two trillion dollars, mainly going to cronyism and the Green New Deal.
We all know how this is going to end.

Speaking of money, Biden destroyed America's energy independence. Fuel prices are going up and so is the price of everything that depends on fuel. Who does that hurt? It hurts those who live paycheck from paycheck. Yeah, such humanitarians.

This is about solidifying power and control. Bring there here, and make here there. Make this nation's population more controllable by making them struggle to provide for their families.
Oh, and you said that businesses are having trouble finding those who will work because those people are now being paid by the government to stay home. No kidding. That's a twofer. Damage small businesses while controlling individuals. Yes, those who are on the slacker doll are being controlled.

China is loving this. While they are promoting masculinity among their military forces, they are watching our military hunting down patriots among the ranks while shoving social justice crap down the throats of the servicemen. 
Don't even try to say this Perfect Storm is by accident. It is by design.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I don’t understand why any of you are wasting energy arguing with this troll. He comes here claiming he is rich, successful, and involved in politics at all levels. Then he goes back to living in his parents basement. HE’S A TROLL!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> I don’t understand why any of you are wasting energy arguing with this troll. He comes here claiming he is rich, successful, and involved in politics at all levels. Then he goes back to living in his parents basement. HE’S A TROLL!


People didn't like Jammer6, but I found him to be useful. It's much easier to make a point when engaging with someone who does not share your thoughts.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> People didn't like Jammer6, but I found him to be useful. It's much easier to make a point when engaging with someone who does not share your thoughts.


I liked Jammer. I didn't usually agree with him but he made his points without being an ass. Opie however was a full blown ass. King of Tyre, you remind me of someone I used to know.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> I liked Jammer. I didn't usually agree with him but he made his points without being an ass. Opie however was a full blown ass. King of Tyre, you remind me of someone I used to know.


Yes, he did a great job. He got tired of the personal attacks and left, though.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

California Ethnic-Studies Curriculum: Left-Wing Learning Could Dominate Schools Nationwide | National Review 

California seems to be all-in when it comes to attacking the most important pillar of the republic:

"Perhaps the most astounding part of the proposed curriculum is the section that deals with religion. Students are to be taught that white Christian settlers committed “theocide” against indigenous tribes when they arrived in the New World by murdering Native American gods and replacing them with the Christian God. According to the curriculum, this replacement ushered in a regime defined by “coloniality, dehumanization, and genocide,” and the “explicit erasure and replacement of holistic Indigeneity and humanity.” But all is not lost, we are told. For students will learn that they have the power and the responsibility to build a social order defined by “countergenocide,” which will eventually supplant the last vestiges of colonial Christianity and pave the way for the “regeneration of indigenous epistemic and cultural futurity.”


----------



## Black 5 (Apr 6, 2020)

This wasn't the only forum where he got tired of personal attacks and left.
Yes, I admit guilt. But it was guilty pleasure.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Ranger710Tango said:


> How much money has the government sent you guys in the past year ?
> 
> I don’t get a check, I write the checks to the government.
> 
> But to hear you guys tell it, I’m the problem. . Whatever.......


If you actually do write the checks to the government you should be more mad than anyone here.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## geekprepper (Mar 31, 2021)

Yeah this is ****ed, be sure to use a vpn when you talk about this prepping stuff people.


----------



## Tanya49! (Jun 20, 2020)

Ranger710Tango said:


> None at all. There’s no business here closing because of Government.
> 
> Maybe because there’s less traffic because of Covid. Not because of government.
> 
> ...


My quote was about generalization! I rest my case. What I did or didn’t receive is none of your millionaire business.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Is this the third or fourth thread in which so-and-so has decided to become a star bellied sneech (reference to my kids favorite racist book by Dr. Seuss)? The disagreeing to disagree. How much time does said so-and-so have?
I do appreciate that this forum allows difference of opinion and freedom of speech and I enjoy the constant pleasure of watching said high and mighty super intelligent, bidet owning, stock buying, business supporting, ankle icing, 24k cereal eating, dress buying, stimulus paying, city of commerce participant, city council meeting participant, so-and-so persist in round and round circles. Same argument gets looped over and over from said so-and-so. Will said so and so say something new please? It was funny until it began looping...
So-and-so does make fair points sometimes, although relevancy is not always high scoring. I respect that he has the guts to voice minority opinion though. Keep it up said so-and-so. You don't have to be right to be respectable.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Tanya49! said:


> My quote was about generalization! I rest my case. What I did or didn’t receive is none of your millionaire business.



I didn’t generalize, that’s why I asked questions. 

It’s fine if you don’t want to answer. 

So what’s your question to me if you have one ?


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Any Beastie said:


> Is this the third or fourth thread in which so-and-so has decided to become a star bellied sneech (reference to my kids favorite racist book by Dr. Seuss)? The disagreeing to disagree. How much time does said so-and-so have?
> I do appreciate that this forum allows difference of opinion and freedom of speech and I enjoy the constant pleasure of watching said high and mighty super intelligent, bidet owning, stock buying, business supporting, ankle icing, 24k cereal eating, dress buying, stimulus paying, city of commerce participant, city council meeting participant, so-and-so persist in round and round circles. Same argument gets looped over and over from said so-and-so. Will said so and so say something new please? It was funny until it began looping...
> So-and-so does make fair points sometimes, although relevancy is not always high scoring. I respect that he has the guts to voice minority opinion though. Keep it up said so-and-so. You don't have to be right to be respectable.


For someone who signed up 12 days ago you sure have settled in nicely. 


Thanks for letting so and so stay and be here.

Remember, this is a forum to exchange ideas on. There are no right or wrong opinions. 

Enjoy yourself , or don’t 👍


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Sasquatch said:


> If you actually do write the checks to the government you should be more mad than anyone here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Sure, I don’t like it. I try to lower my tax and even pay an account to study my finances to find ways to save me money. 

I don’t mind paying but I only want to pay my fair share. I don’t make the laws but only follow them. I voice my opinion every chance I get to help form government. 


I’ve done everything but run for office and I may very well need to run for office. It’s a real possibility.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Ranger710Tango said:


> For someone who signed up 12 days ago you sure have settled in nicely.
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting so and so stay and be here.
> ...


Being a curious person I wonder how long you lurked before you joined. You seem to understand which buttons to push. Or are you just that good?


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Chiefster23 said:


> I don’t understand why any of you are wasting energy arguing with this troll. He comes here claiming he is rich, successful, and involved in politics at all levels. Then he goes back to living in his parents basement. HE’S A TROLL!


I guess you’re referring to me. 

No troll here. But since you don’t want me here posting I’m going to stop for a while and keep it to a minimum. 

I’d hate to hurt anyone’s feelings or take their fun away here on the prepperforum

I have plenty to do. Have a great day.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Auntie said:


> Being a curious person I wonder how long you lurked before you joined. You seem to understand which buttons to push. Or are you just that good?


I’m just posting my opinion. I’m going to stop. 

Y’all have fun, I have things I need to do now. I’m not hanging out here to fight, I like discussion. I see that’s not working out for me. 

Y’all take care, I have to take care of my ankle. It swells at the end of the day. 👍


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I didn’t say I didn’t want you to post here. You are welcome to voice your opinions. I asked why others were engaging with you since you only seemed to be here to cause a ruckus. You have told us repeatedly that you are very successful and are a millionaire. If true, good for you but the way you brag seems to imply that your are somehow better than us mere common preppers. NEWS FLASH! You aren’t the only millionaire posting on this forum. Just the only one bragging about it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I would like to encourage people to "listen" to what @Ranger710Tango is saying and not the "tone" that you may think you "hear".

Ranger makes some very good points about Liberty, Freedom and Personal Responsibility.

Thanks @Ranger710Tango for participating!

Your friend, 

Slip!


----------



## Black 5 (Apr 6, 2020)

Chiefster23 said:


> NEWS FLASH! You aren’t the only millionaire posting on this forum. Just the only one bragging about it.


Bingo.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Chiefster23 said:


> I didn’t say I didn’t want you to post here. You are welcome to voice your opinions. I asked why others were engaging with you since you only seemed to be here to cause a ruckus. You have told us repeatedly that you are very successful and are a millionaire. If true, good for you but the way you brag seems to imply that your are somehow better than us mere common preppers. NEWS FLASH! You aren’t the only millionaire posting on this forum. Just the only one bragging about it.


Not one time in this thread have I claimed to be a millionaire much less bragged about it. 

I mentioned that some here think millionaires are a problem for America. 


Please quote any place on this thread that I’ve bragged about being a millionaire.


Another thread on the Forum ai said I was a millionaire AFTER some one else stated that millionaires are part of the problem. 

Well, that would include me. I took issue with it. He’s playing class warfare and that’s my opinion. 

I’m just going to post on my thread about a pistol. I can see you have an issue with me.....and I feel like I’m being trolled with false claims and accusations. 


Post what you’re claiming or I’d like an apology.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Ranger710Tango said:


> For someone who signed up 12 days ago you sure have settled in nicely.
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting so and so stay and be here.
> ...


Thanks, I am enjoying myself immensely. I love it here and I wasn't being sarcastic when I said I respect you.As for signing up 12 days ago: I got an account because I wanted to speak. 

I am sorry to be snarky in above post. 😌

It is not my decision to let you stay although I am glad as hell someone lets you stay. 

I think you have guts. People are gutting you on here but at least you have guts. Its good to see open dialogue without censoring.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Ranger710Tango said:


> I’m just posting my opinion. I’m going to stop.
> 
> Y’all have fun, I have things I need to do now. I’m not hanging out here to fight, I like discussion. I see that’s not working out for me.
> 
> Y’all take care, I have to take care of my ankle. It swells at the end of the day. 👍


Sheesh the ankle.... tut tut tut.

I want you to keep posting. It is the first true engagement I have seen here and I think it is healthy for such conversations although everyone can get a little fueled. It's interesting to hear what you think although my natural human inclination is to make your opinion fall in with mine. Actually I find that I can agree with you on many of your points on self responsibility. 
Please don't stop it is invigorating and thought provoking. And I do not care if anyone supports communism at this point: It's just great to see open disagreement censor free.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Ranger710Tango said:


> I’m just posting my opinion. I’m going to stop.
> 
> Y’all have fun, I have things I need to do now. I’m not hanging out here to fight, I like discussion. I see that’s not working out for me.
> 
> Y’all take care, I have to take care of my ankle. It swells at the end of the day. 👍


I didn't ask you to stop. There would be no fun in that. I haven't seen any fights on here in some time. Some heated passionate discussions, yes lots of those. Isn't that what a forum is for? Discussions include a topic, different perspectives, facts or links to back up your perspective, and the passion to stand up for what you believe in no matter what.

Want my recipe for home made flexible ice packs? You could probably do an internet search for a recipe. Keep that ankle elevated.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I myself have experienced a number of businesses that are not going to reopen. I also Know a number of business owners while eligible received zero dollars from the government in loans, grants or even unemployment benefits. Remember many of these people are on the hook for loans and business debt they can not repay. It will affect your interest rates and ability to borrow even with perfect credit.

Let’s not be lulled to sleep because your favorite survived. Maybe some of those that are gone for good would have failed anyway, but some would have survived. Maybe like Democrats one does not care of businesses with less than 50 people fold or mom and pop stores. Just wait until only large national chains are left and watch what you pay for what you get.

Nothing but fumbling and putting up with it. Allowing yourself, children and grandchildren to become slaves of the Federal Leviathan. It will be harder and more costly to fix it later. 

@Denton your not slipping that much. Your head is still screwed on straight. Keep calling it the way you see it.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

What particular specific businesses have closed in your area ?

Here it’s been places that no one wanted to visit, even before the pandemic started. The pandemic set them out to pasture a little sooner.

Laser tag place, food truck, random mattress store on the side of a strip mall. 

Most have went out of business because they’ve found out they make more money from the government than their business made..... that’s the story here.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Any Beastie said:


> Thanks, I am enjoying myself immensely. I love it here and I wasn't being sarcastic when I said I respect you.As for signing up 12 days ago: I got an account because I wanted to speak.
> 
> I am sorry to be snarky in above post. 😌
> 
> ...


I've been around for a day or two and I can tell you. It takes more than what has transpired to get someone a permanent ban. Hell a good debate, if you want to call it that, keeps the blood flowing. And since @Denton is getting old, he needs all the help he can get.

People can think or say what they like but this type of thing has kept this board going for ages. Yeah, there have been a few that have been not so politely pushed out but they are the exception.

Some like to walk the edge and sometimes, intentionally cross that edge. They know what they are doing it and do it anyhow. They get a short vacation. Our rules are simple. Just follow a few basic guidelines and beyond that, you are good.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Everyone is using this virus to play their angle. 

My nephew with 3 kids and his wife who are both working just got an extra $7,000.00 from the us government deposited into his account. 

Yeah, he’s starving right ? He’s doing better than ever 🤣

So there are winners and losers.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

But the economy was great and then it crashed. Long run I think there will be more losers. I am usually wrong about national finances (never my own, I rock those 😂 ) but still.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Yes people are really cashing in. Hey take what you can when you can I guess...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Everyone is using this virus to play their angle.
> 
> My nephew with 3 kids and his wife who are both working just got an extra $7,000.00 from the us government deposited into his account.
> 
> ...


And expect more. There is no amount of taxation that can cover $30T in debt. The WEF says welcome to the Great reset.









This new form of currency could transform the way we see money


Central banks around the world are experimenting with digital currency to boost efficiency and achieve greater financial inclusion.




www.weforum.org





And with that you will have an ESG score instead of FICO. Here forth known as Stakeholder Capitalism. China has tested this already and it's working well for the CCP. And yes, the plan is to take it down to the individual scale.









Measuring Stakeholder Capitalism: Top Global Companies Take Action on Universal ESG Reporting


Benchmarking sustainable business performance is now easier with a universal set of ‘stakeholder capitalism metrics’




www.weforum.org


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> What particular specific businesses have closed in your area ?
> 
> Here it’s been places that no one wanted to visit, even before the pandemic started. The pandemic set them out to pasture a little sooner.
> 
> ...


Yelp data shows 60% of business closures due to the coronavirus pandemic are now permanent (cnbc.com) 

I have no idea what you are trying to prove by being so obtuse but it isn't flattering on you.

Now, feel free to bring evidence of your assertion that businesses make more money by closing.

As far as your cherry picking particular businesses that have closed, that is moronic. Every business that was killed by draconian demands by the state was a dreamed killed. Not only was the business owner's dream murdered by the state but the employees were kicked to the curb.
Furthermore, you aren't to say what business was headed for the pasture.
As a matter of fact, you are talking out of your ass because your mouth (and typing fingers) know better.

I hope you are simply trolling for sport. We all enjoy a sporting troll, but the alternative isn't tolerable.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Denton said:


> Yelp data shows 60% of business closures due to the coronavirus pandemic are now permanent (cnbc.com)
> 
> I have no idea what you are trying to prove by being so obtuse but it isn't flattering on you.
> 
> ...


At least I’m naming businesses.......


You guys won’t, just posting news from sources you usually say can’t be believed. CNBC ???? 🤣

I can’t prove it, I’d have to see their tax returns to prove they weren’t making any money. 

My accountant fills me in on a lot. He does the taxes for some of these businesses. 

He said that he could go through his clients and tell you which ones would make it based on their income tax filings. Most struggled before any pandemic. 

You don’t think people go out of business anyway ? Sure they do, in fact most small businesses fail in short order. 

Lack of capital.......lack of assets to acquire loans. Jeezzzzzzz man this is basic stuff

You think I’m lying ? And again, I’m speaking for MY area.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> .
> 
> @Denton your not slipping that much. Your head is still screwed on straight. Keep calling it the way you see it.


While I might be forgetting a lot, I still know what I know.
Writing is much easier. I can stop and think of the word I want or I can search for the concept and find the word on Duck Duck Go. Easy Peasy.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> At least I’m naming businesses.......
> 
> 
> You guys won’t, just posting news from sources you usually say can’t be believed. CNBC ???? 🤣
> ...


You aren't naming businesses you know. You are pulling crap out of your hind side.
Sorry; we don't know your accountant. If he exists. If you exist.

Who are you to say what business should fail? You aren't anyone who should do that. I have no business but I cheer for all business owners. You? You play judge.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

If you’d like a National story rather than my local take. 









Millions Are Out Of A Job. Yet Some Employers Wonder: Why Can't I Find Workers?


Some businesses are struggling to find workers even as millions are unemployed, as the pandemic has made this a recession like no other.




www.npr.org


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Denton said:


> You aren't naming businesses you know. You are pulling crap out of your hind side.
> Sorry; we don't know your accountant. If he exists. If you exist.
> 
> Who are you to say what business should fail? You aren't anyone who should do that. I have no business but I cheer for all business owners. You? You play judge.


Hey, I’ll name the businesses. I’ll call him tomorrow and get names. I’m going to see him anyway, I don’t need to call. 

I don’t say what businesses fail other than not spending money with them. 

The consumer can shut a business down by not patronizing.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Hey, I’ll name the businesses. I’ll call him tomorrow and get names. I’m going to see him anyway, I don’t need to call.
> 
> I don’t say what businesses fail other than not spending money with them.
> 
> The consumer can shut a business down by not patronizing.


Yeah, I don't care if you call him or not. See him or not. I don't care if he uses your bidet or not. 

Yes, consumers decide whether or not a business is valued in a community - in normal times. On the other hand, when a government decides what is "essential" and what is not, consumer decisions are no longer on the board. There's the difference.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Denton said:


> Yeah, I don't care if you call him or not. See him or not. I don't care if he uses your bidet or not.
> 
> Yes, consumers decide whether or not a business is valued in a community - in normal times. On the other hand, when a government decides what is "essential" and what is not, consumer decisions are no longer on the board. There's the difference.


We were only shut down for a few weeks here. Anyone in business knows you have to have working capital for unexpected events. 

Loans were widely available in my area for businesses. My bank is still offering me money. All government backed.

I have no emotion in this, it’s strictly numbers to me. 

People are using this pandemic in ways to take advantage of the system. In a lot of ways just not monetarily.

The government, elected by the people do decide. That’s why they’re in office. 

The Head Doctor at the board of health here gave the orders to close up non essentials. That’s his job, it’s been on the books like that for years. 


All types of restrictions are placed on businesses from the board of health.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Ive been getting these emails for MONTHS

Anyone who wants money to keep their business going can get it.
Many many didn’t need it !!!!!!!!! 

Some decided screw it ! Good time to close up I don’t want to work anyway.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> We were only shut down for a few weeks here. Anyone in business knows you have to have working capital for unexpected events.
> 
> Loans were widely available in my area for businesses. My bank is still offering me money. All government backed.
> 
> ...


You assume all businesses are able to have such capital. You need to learn more about restaurants.

Your area. You . You. You do realize there's a lot more to this country than your area.

Your bank? Your bank. I don't know what you do, if you do (internet entity), but banks aren't entities that will throw money at businesses that are in dire straits. You know that. Again, you are saying things that are relevant.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

I could post about 5 of these emails. They’re giving money out left snd right IF you want it. Or need it.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Denton said:


> You assume all businesses are able to have such capital. You need to learn more about restaurants.
> 
> Your area. You . You. You do realize there's a lot more to this country than your area.
> 
> Your bank? Your bank. I don't know what you do, if you do (internet entity), but banks aren't entities that will throw money at businesses that are in dire straits. You know that. Again, you are saying things that are relevant.


They qualify for PPP loans.

I help elect the government that controls me......the federal government didn’t shut us down......

Maybe some of America has the government they deserve ? Maybe we all have the government we deserve.

ever consider that?

Oh snd sorry......banks are exactly throwing money at businesses in dire straights. That’s the purpose of the PPP loans.

Do you own a business ? I do......

Am I not posting emails from Regions bank ? You want more ? They send them once a week......


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> They qualify for PPP loans.
> 
> I help elect the government that controls me......the federal government didn’t shut us down......
> 
> ...


As far as your Regions offering, you know as well as I know that Regions will decide who actually will get the loans.

Here's something you should consider. Not everyone in any state deserves the government they get. If HR 1 gets by the Senate, you'll understand.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Denton said:


> As far as your Regions offering, you know as well as I know that Regions will decide who actually will get the loans.
> 
> Here's something you should consider. Not everyone in any state deserves the government they get. If HR 1 gets by the Senate, you'll understand.


No.....the federal government decides who gets the money the bank follows their rules.

Heres where the government loosened up even more......they were trying to prevent mass fraud by requiring you have a relationship prior to the pandemic with a bank. 
Here’s where they loosened that up.









Ok I think I’m done. You don’t have the facts.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> No.....the federal government decides who gets the money the bank follows their rules.
> 
> Heres where the government loosened up even more......they were trying to prevent mass fraud by requiring you have a relationship prior to the pandemic with a bank.
> Here’s where they loosened that up.
> ...


I've got to tell @Sasquatch that we can get some money for our podcasting endeavors!


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Denton said:


> I've got to tell @Sasquatch that we can get some money for our podcasting endeavors!


The truth is......you could have if you would’ve started a business. 

🤣🤷‍♂️🤡✌


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> The truth is......you could have if you would’ve started a business.
> 
> 🤣🤷‍♂️🤡✌


Now, I have to wonder, if money were so easily accessible, why have so many buss=


Ranger710Tango said:


> We were only shut down for a few weeks here. Anyone in business knows you have to have working capital for unexpected events.
> 
> Loans were widely available in my area for businesses. My bank is still offering me money. All government backed.
> 
> ...


Again, you can't think nationally, can you?
Trust me, the nation doesn't revolve around Southwest Alabama or Alabama as a whole.
Mobile didn't target old folks for murder, as I recall. Can't say the same for all cities.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> The truth is......you could have if you would’ve started a business.
> 
> 🤣🤷‍♂️🤡✌


Now, I have to wonder, if money were so easily accessible, why have so many businesses across the country run into dire straits? No, they didn't die because of a desire to die.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I've got a personal story of a business closure that was a direct result of the pandemic, and draconian policies.
We have a lovely couple at church that have been running a party supply shop for nearly 20 years. Great business, tons of repeat clients from our large church as well as businesses and the community at large.
Then it became socially unacceptable to have large gatherings. Demand dried up. Within 6 months, they saw no way to recover, and closed shop.

Our local TGI Fridays closed for good.
Our local Golden Corral closed for good.
These were both popular restaurants until they were forced to close dine-in areas. With no outdoor seating, drive-thru, or delivery protocols in place, they had no crutch to fall back on like the other spots around town.

If any governmental authority believes they have the power to restrict a person's right to make a living performing a legal function, they need to be removed.
We aren't talking about potential e.coli outbreaks due to bad sanitation here.
We're talking about a virus with a 97% recovery rate.
The measures taken were overbearing, applied unfairly, and hurt businesses. There is no disputing this.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

How do you have take out when you're a service business. Many local repair shops ended up closed. These were businesses that did well in our area until the scamdemic.

Now the new admin is talking about more lock downs. Soon only the corporate players will control it all.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

inceptor said:


> How do you have take out when you're a service business. Many local repair shops ended up closed. These were businesses that did well in our area until the scamdemic.
> 
> Now the new admin is talking about more lock downs. Soon only the corporate players will control it all.


That's the long game.
The same people that are pushing the minimum wage increase are the same ones pushing lockdowns.
They want fewer and fewer competitors in the market. If they can't drive your business away with lockdowns, they'll drive your costs up with mandated wage hikes.

One way or another, Amazon is taking over everything. You heard it here. Their net profit jumped 84% in 2020 compared to 2019.
I'm all for profit, but when you lobby the government to regulate and force out your competition, that's an unfair market where winners and losers are chosen, not competition. I'll oppose that at every turn.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> That's the long game.
> The same people that are pushing the minimum wage increase are the same ones pushing lockdowns.
> They want fewer and fewer competitors in the market. If they can't drive your business away with lockdowns, they'll drive your costs up with mandated wage hikes.
> 
> ...


You may be too young to remember but there as a movie years ago called Rollerblade. All companies were corporate, no small businesses. If I remember correctly they controlled the govt also.

I'm a capitalist at heart and have had a couple of businesses myself. I was never driven out of business but let them go for one reason or another. Even after the Great Reset there will still be small businesses.They will just be under the table. People will always have needs that corporations cannot fulfill. But having to do this in hiding won't be easy but it will happen.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

2 buffet restaurants closed in my small town, StrechinGretchen shut them down last March 2020


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Darden, Olive Gardens parent company says they’re closing all their dining rooms. Carry and delivery only, starting soon. I’ve eaten at Olive Garden once in my life, that was enough. It’s all mostly frozen food. My point ? It sucked anyway. 

We actually had one restaurant here that expanded and opened a 3rd location at the end of 2020. A Steakhouse, it’s nothing fancy, casual

Vote with your feet. If you’re not happy with your state and you can’t live with it then it might be time to “ bug out “ and move.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Both of the buffets here got there food from SavALot


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

In my local area one bar, my local VFW, two auto repair shops, and a Harley dealership have all gone out if business since the start of the pandemic. I have a friend with a photography business and he has tried to get some of this government assistance money without sucess. So this government cash doesn’t seem to be as easy to get as suggested in this thread. In my extended area, I can name two buffet resturants that have gone under.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The plan is the Great Reset. Destroying America and the American Economy is part of the plan. Destroying small business and the middle class is essential. The feds and many state/local govt's want the Amazons and other large corporations to be the only provider of what Americans want and need. It enriches the commie lefty elite, while further limiting our freedoms to choose what we buy and where we buy.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Chiefster23 said:


> In my local area one bar, my local VFW, two auto repair shops, and a Harley dealership have all gone out if business since the start of the pandemic. I have a friend with a photography business and he has tried to get some of this government assistance money without sucess. So this government cash doesn’t seem to be as easy to get as suggested in this thread. In my extended area, I can name two buffet resturants that have gone under.


Auto repair shops should be really busy right now.

There are so many used cars being bought up dealers can’t hardly keep inventory.

You know they need repairs on those used cars.

Im going to my accountants office later and I’m going to ask him about some of his clients and their businesss situation.

I understand there are other places but I guess that’s how the cookie crumbles, their elected officials are theirs.

Some people chose not to apply for loans, but there has been several waves of money available and here there has been FREE state grants for businesses....basically you could apply for free money. Your photography friend should check with his bank or accountant. Call him and tell him ! He may not be even know !!!!


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Auto repair shops should be really busy right now.
> 
> There are so many used cars being bought up dealers can’t hardly keep inventory.
> 
> ...


You have your head screwed on right with money.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RedLion said:


> The plan is the Great Reset. Destroying America and the American Economy is part of the plan. Destroying small business and the middle class is essential. The feds and many state/local govt's want the Amazons and other large corporations to be the only provider of what Americans want and need. It enriches the commie lefty elite, while further limiting our freedoms to choose what we buy and where we buy.


This, exactly.
Not only do they want to limit our choices but they also want to decide who gets to purchase anything by our social scores.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Auto repair shops should be really busy right now.
> 
> There are so many used cars being bought up dealers can’t hardly keep inventory.
> 
> ...



If you actually do have a legitimate accountant then I'm pretty sure he shouldn't be giving out his clients financial information to anyone. 

There are many businesses around here that have been around for decades that in the last year have closed permanently. 

I'm not going to list them all because it would take too long. One example is a roller skating rink that has been in businesses for 50 years in the same location. Always were busy and full of people. They were forced to close down when the pandemic first started. They held on for about a year before having to make the decision to permanently close their doors. 

I suppose they don't matter because I don't roller skate, so maybe it's their fault for not having a businesses that I personally support?

I could list plenty of these examples. Mostly small businesses, but not ones that were inevitably going to close down anyway as you suggest. Most of them have been around for decades. 

And since you seem to know so much about these ppp loans surely you know that many of the businesses that applied for them never received them. I'm sure your also aware that these loans were mostly just available for companies to pay employees. 

Many of these small businesses are owner operated and don't have the employees to even qualify for the ppp loans.

I was lucky that I was considered an "essential businesses" and was not affected by the pandemic in any way. That doesn't mean I don't feel bad for the many businesses that couldn't stay open.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Nick said:


> If you actually do have a legitimate accountant then I'm pretty sure he shouldn't be giving out his clients financial information to anyone.
> 
> There are many businesses around here that have been around for decades that in the last year have closed permanently.
> 
> ...


Nick drops the mic and walks off stage, leaving the audience sitting in awe!


----------



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

I agree with Nick. If I found out my accountant was giving out ANY information on me, I would get a good lawyer.

That goes along with doctors giving out your medical information to anybody who asks.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

ItsJustMe said:


> I agree with Nick. If I found out my accountant was giving out ANY information on me, I would get a good lawyer.
> 
> That goes along with doctors giving out your medical information to anybody who asks.


My accountant said that no businesses that he services has closed due to the pandemic restrictions.

He mainly does essential businesses though. He said he got a lot of people grant money. $5,000 checks from the state funded by the taxpayer of course. Free money. 

My BIL is in the restaurant business and he says that it’s hard finding servers. No one wants to work.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

My part time job is delivering auto parts to commercial customers.
Both them and my employer were considered "essential", but we only had one month of total lockdown here in Florida anyway.
None of "my" customers went out of business. Yes, there were some lean months, but they survived.

And, for a VFW Post to go "out of business" they had all their eggs in one basket - the bar.
Even though Florida was open for business, VFW National Headquarters issued a rule forbidding any Post to open its bar. We are a small town Post, only have less than 100 members. Closing the bar really hurt, but we did other things, such as selling BBQ dinners, a community yard sale, a car show, and more. We survived.


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

rice paddy daddy said:


> My part time job is delivering auto parts to commercial customers.
> Both them and my employer were considered "essential", but we only had one month of total lockdown here in Florida anyway.
> None of "my" customers went out of business. Yes, there were some lean months, but they survived.
> 
> ...


Chicken BBQ‘s like that are always the best. I would always support a VFW, VFD,etc before a chain restaurant. Always had a soft spot for greasy spoon diners for breakfast.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Darden, Olive Gardens parent company says they’re closing all their dining rooms. Carry and delivery only, starting soon. I’ve eaten at Olive Garden once in my life, that was enough. It’s all mostly frozen food. My point ? It sucked anyway.


Not everywhere. Olive Garden is doing fine in my area. My wife's favorite food though is Tex-Mex. We have 2 local restaurants we helped support during the Texas shut down.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Free money.


There is no such thing as free money. Someone else is paying for it one way or another.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> There is no such thing as free money. Someone else is paying for it one way or another.


We are going to learn that, soon. The definition of "inflation" is going to have to be rewritten.
This being called the Great Reset. It should be called the Great Takedown.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> We are going to learn that, soon. The definition of "inflation" is going to have to be rewritten.
> This being called the Great Reset. It should be called the Great Takedown.


Two terms, same outcome. We are toast.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

inceptor said:


> There is no such thing as free money. Someone else is paying for it one way or another.


It’s free to the receiver. It wasn’t a loan, that was the context. 

I understand your premise.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Ranger710Tango said:


> It’s free to the receiver. It wasn’t a loan, that was the context.
> 
> I understand your premise.


You dont get it. There is NEVER anything "free". Sure the reciever got something but they'll be asked for something in return. Especially if government is involved. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Sasquatch said:


> You dont get it. There is NEVER anything "free". Sure the reciever got something but they'll be asked for something in return. Especially if government is involved.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I don’t play semantics after highlighting context. 👍


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Ranger710Tango said:


> I don’t play semantics after highlighting context. 👍


I think he means, the receiver might get it for free "now"... but there may be invisible strings attached later.
After all, Quid Pro Joe is in the White House now.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> I think he means, the receiver might get it for free "now"... but there may be invisible strings attached that get plucked on later.
> After all, Quid Pro Joe is in the White House now.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Kauboy said:


> I think he means, the receiver might get it for free "now"... but there may be invisible strings attached later.
> After all, Quid Pro Joe is in the White House now.


Trump was in office when the “ Free “ grant money from the STATE was handed out HERE. 

🤣. It would be wise if some people would assume they know nothing and have a meeting with a good accountant about what options are available to help them with their finances. It pays not to be so cheap and a know it all. 

The businesses in Alabama Im sure are thankful for everyone that paid federal tax to fund the Free money the State handed out.

I’m trying to show some of you where the water is but I can’t make you drink. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Trump was in office when the “ Free “ grant money from the STATE was handed out HERE.
> 
> 🤣. It would be wise if some people would assume they know nothing and have a meeting with a good accountant about what options are available to help them with their finances. It pays not to be so cheap and a know it all.
> 
> ...


You may think that's what you're doing, but since none of us are suffering from this, you're not actually showing us anything other than your attitude.
We know there is a program available. We know businesses who've used it. We also know businesses that tried to and were denied.
We're trying to show you that the world is a bit bigger than your narrow view.


Yes, Trump was in office then. He's not in office now. Criminals are in office now.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Kauboy said:


> You may think that's what you're doing, but since none of us are suffering from this, you're not actually showing us anything other than your attitude.
> We know there is a program available. We know businesses who've used it. We also know businesses that tried to and were denied.
> We're trying to show you that the world is a bit bigger than your narrow view.
> 
> ...


I think you underestimate the intelligence of the average person on this forum. 

When I post that there was free grant money handed out, not a loan that everyone here knows what I’m talking about.,

Someone saying that nothings free like that’s some sort of genius revelation is just not necessary.,,

That’s how I feel about it.

Now, spin my words however you want, I’m sure I don’t know what I’m talking about, but someone else here will......🤣

Oh.....and I’m not worried about the world. Just the United States.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Someone saying that nothings free like that’s some sort of genius revelation is just not necessary.,,


Glad to know that my genius status shows


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Some of these people hurting are living in Democratic Party Ran states that they elected..

They live under the government they deserve. 

Some are saying they’re hurting because they want the free money to continue. 

Yep, free money 😉


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Some of these people hurting are living in Democratic Party Ran states that they elected..
> 
> They live under the government they deserve.
> 
> ...


I don't know how they got that concept but you would be surprised to know how many people think it's really free money. Very few think things through anymore.

LBJ started that mindset in the 60's. Those who participate have no idea of how they are being controlled.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Because it is free if you never pay it back. Do you think these fools will ever pay it back ? 

No, they’ll die without making a contribution to society.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> No, they’ll die without making a contribution to society.


Actually they do. They keep the democrat party alive.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

inceptor said:


> Actually they do. They keep the democrat party alive.


I think our tax dollars keep them alive. The money I pay for unemployment tax keeps them alive.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> I think our tax dollars keep them alive. The money I pay for unemployment tax keeps them alive.


They have told us early on but few paid attention. Part of the Great Reset is AI technology replacing humans and a guaranteed income for all. Like they said, you will own nothing and be happy. We are on our way.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

inceptor said:


> They have told us early on but few paid attention. Part of the Great Reset is AI technology replacing humans and a guaranteed income for all. Like they said, you will own nothing and be happy. We are on our way.


You might have the “ dentons “ later. Better get ready.

My legs better. I’m walking better. Mentally I bounce from it’s getting well to I might be dying. Ever been there ? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> You might have the “ dentons “ later. Better get ready.
> 
> My legs better. I’m walking better. Mentally I bounce from it’s getting well to I might be dying. Ever been there ? 🤷‍♂️


Not with a broken leg but yeah, been there, done that.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Ranger710Tango said:


> A. When I post that there was free grant money handed out, not a loan that everyone here knows what I’m talking about.,
> 
> ......
> 
> Oh.....and I’m not worried about the world. Just the United States.


A. Coming from mister "but he said millionaires not some millionaires" that sounds pretty funny. Know what you mean? You SAID free money handouts..... know what you mean? But you said-.  Just a little friendly jab in the ribs. I couldn't resist.🤷‍♀️
B. America is the savior country. Who basically killed WW1 and 2? America. If we hadn't a good chunk of the world would be Far more extremely communist. Who is always intervening in the middle east? US. So in the end my concern for America spans over entire world because there is no America to pull us out by the feet when we get in to deep....
It honestly keeps me up at night sometimes.

@Kauboy you have a good point about criminals in office. Kreepy Calmala and Sleepy Joe Baby. Nothing Criminal about them right?
...................
Oh, well I mean other than all _that._


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Any Beastie said:


> A. Coming from mister "but he said millionaires not some millionaires" that sounds pretty funny. Know what you mean? You SAID free money handouts..... know what you mean? But you said-.  Just a little friendly jab in the ribs. I couldn't resist.🤷‍♀️
> B. America is the savior country. Who basically killed WW1 and 2? America. If we hadn't a good chunk of the world would be Far more extremely communist. Who is always intervening in the middle east? US. So in the end my concern for America spans over entire world because there is no America to pull us out by the feet when we get in to deep....
> It honestly keeps me up at night sometimes.
> 
> ...


There’s no jab there, I meant exactly what I said. It’s free money.

Keep trying though 👍


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Some of these people hurting are living in Democratic Party Ran states that they elected..
> 
> They live under the government they deserve.
> 
> ...


I do not deserve anything not free money, not a great job, not a happy family... not even Charlie Faker. 😂 I love the I do not deserve anything argument because I believe it but it's also flip-able. 😂😂😂


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Ranger710Tango said:


> There’s no jab there, I meant exactly what I said. It’s free money.
> 
> Keep trying though 👍


I will don't worry. and your favorite:🤡🤡🤡


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Any Beastie said:


> I do not deserve anything not free money, not a great job, not a happy family... not even Charlie Faker. 😂 I love the I do not deserve anything argument because I believe it but it's also flip-able. 😂😂😂


I deserve all that and more. I’ve worked for it, especially a happy family. 

Self awareness and responsibility runs deep in my house. The person in the mirror is usually the most responsible for their current situation in life.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Ranger710Tango said:


> I deserve all that and more. I’ve worked for it, especially a happy family.
> 
> Self awareness and responsibility runs deep in my house.


Yes, well I have all that (including Charlie Faker, minus free money) because I have worked for it but I do not inherently deserve it. It is all a gift from God. I believe I am a fallen human who thrives only through grace and deserves absolutely nothing but can with God's grace and strength produce good through labor.
That is what I meant by not deserving anything. It is somewhat incompatible with secular views, but it's how I believe it to be.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Any Beastie said:


> Yes, well I have all that (including Charlie Faker, minus free money) because I have worked for it but I do not inherently deserve it. It is all a gift from God. I believe I am a fallen human who thrives only through grace and deserves absolutely nothing but can with God's grace and strength produce good through labor.
> That is what I meant by not deserving anything. It is somewhat incompatible with secular views, but it's how I believe it to be.


Freedom of religion is a beautiful thing.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

Ranger710Tango said:


> I deserve all that and more. I’ve worked for it, especially a happy family.
> 
> Self awareness and responsibility runs deep in my house. The person in the mirror is usually the most responsible for their current situation in life.



I don't know if you just think your smarter than everyone else here or just better than?

I'll assume the latter from the way you talk down to everyone like they're merely peasants compared to you.

I got a $2,800 stimulus check. I wouldn't exactly say it's free since I just wrote a check to the IRS for for $68,000 to pay my 2020 taxes.

Most of the people here have the same mindset as you on many of the topics that we discuss. But most of us don't really care what your points are when you try so hard to sound smarter than everyone else.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Nick said:


> I don't know if you just think your smarter than everyone else here or just better than?
> 
> I'll assume the latter from the way you talk down to everyone like they're merely peasants compared to you.
> 
> ...


I’m not sure I understand what you’re saying about the post you quoted.

What part of it was offensive to you ?

Should I have said the opposite ?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Ranger710Tango said:


> I’m not sure I understand what you’re saying about the post you quoted.
> 
> What part of it was offensive to you ?
> 
> Should I have said the opposite ?


He didn't claim offense.
He simply directed attention to your online persona's characteristics.

Say whatever you want. We'll do the same. That's how this all works.
You'll notice that we have a penchant for semantics around here. I'm sure you've heard the quote, "Words mean things." The words you choose convey your perspective. When you call something which has a cost "free", we question whether you truly know what you're talking about. Once you're called out on it, you add context, which reveals you do in fact know what you were talking about, but chose to be vague for the purpose of presenting yourself as a simpleton to illicit a response which you could then attack.
Let's move past these playground games of one-upmanship.
Say what you mean in as clear a manner as you can. There's no need for ambiguity just for the sake of baiting a reply.

You know there is a cost involved with the grant money being given out. We all understand that, being a "grant", the recipient will not incur a debt they are expected to pay individually. But it will indeed be paid.
I think we can move passed this point.

Just today, we drove down the main drag of our town and noticed another restaurant out of business.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Because it is free if you never pay it back. Do you think these fools will ever pay it back ?
> 
> No, they’ll die without making a contribution to society.


Oh, everyone will pay it back. The payback has already started. We are already seeing inflation in most everything. One can't simply stop eating because food costs more. Tax rates don't go down simply because costs go up. The higher the price of something, the more tax is paid by the purchaser.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Kauboy said:


> He didn't claim offense.
> He simply directed attention to your online persona's characteristics.
> 
> Say whatever you want. We'll do the same. That's how this all works.
> ...


Why would he be concerned with my online persona characteristics ? 🤣

You actually said that ? That’s hilarious 🤣


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Why would he be concerned with my online persona characteristics ? 🤣
> 
> You actually said that ? That’s hilarious 🤣


Come on, man! Admit that you like the.. oh, you know; the thing! Attention!


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Why would he be concerned with my online persona characteristics ? 🤣
> 
> You actually said that ? That’s hilarious 🤣



I'm not particularly concerned with anything about you. To be honest I find your whole attitude quite comical. So please continue to put us all in our place........


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Denton said:


> Oh, everyone will pay it back. The payback has already started. We are already seeing inflation in most everything. One can't simply stop eating because food costs more. Tax rates don't go down simply because costs go up. The higher the price of something, the more tax is paid by the purchaser.


Just because others may pay fior something doesn’t mean it wasn’t free to the recipient. 

you could take this money and leave the country if you’d like. Forever.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Why is it that only one part of my rant getting all of the discussion?
@Ranger710Tango, would you be kind enough to address another item of the rant? I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Denton said:


> Come on, man! Admit that you like the.. oh, you know; the thing! Attention!


I’m busy bro, and it’s not attention. It’s harassment because they don’t like my persona 🤣. 

Sounds like MSNBC when they talked about Trump. “ we don’t like how he acts “ “ did you hear what he said “. Oh my......he’s so arrogant “

🤣.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Just because others may pay fior something doesn’t mean it wasn’t free to the recipient.
> 
> you could take this money and leave the country if you’d like. Forever.


Are you talking about the "stimulus check?"
Not everyone who gets the check are deadbeats.
How could a family who received at least 2,800 bucks leave the country if they wanted to do that? A plane flight would cost more than that. 
Also, why did you think to say that? Are you taking pain pills? If so, your meds are stronger than Tramadol.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Denton said:


> Why is it that only one part of my rant getting all of the discussion?
> @Ranger710Tango, would you be kind enough to address another item of the rant? I'd appreciate it.


Because each one of y’all has brought it up about 4-5 times trying to say nothings free. 

🤷‍♂️


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Denton said:


> Are you talking about the "stimulus check?"
> Not everyone who gets the check are deadbeats.
> How could a family who received at least 2,800 bucks leave the country if they wanted to do that? A plane flight would cost more than that.
> Also, why did you think to say that? Are you taking pain pills? If so, your meds are stronger than Tramadol.


Grant money or stimulus or extended unemployment benefits. 

You can take that money along with any other money you have and exit this country if they so wish. 

There are no strings attached.


I don’t need pain meds.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> I’m busy bro, and it’s not attention. It’s harassment because they don’t like my persona 🤣.
> 
> Sounds like MSNBC when they talked about Trump. “ we don’t like how he acts “ “ did you hear what he said “. Oh my......he’s so arrogant “
> 
> 🤣.


You're not busy and you know it. Here you are, posting. You are as busy as I am.
By the way, if you read, you'd like A Bad Case of Capitalism.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Grant money or stimulus or extended unemployment benefits.
> 
> You can take that money along with any other money you have and exit this country if they so wish.
> 
> There are no strings attached.


No shit. We all know that we can stay, leave or move about.
Are you throwing in the "love it or leave it" thing? If so, why? Why do you think that was appropriate?


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Denton said:


> You're not busy and you know it. Here you are, posting. You are as busy as I am.
> By the way, if you read, you'd like A Bad Case of Capitalism.


I take a break from my project and read on the forum. I’m about to get some things together to take to the country house in the morning for Easter. BB guns and stuff, no boom stocks tomorrow, it’s Easter.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> I take a break from my project and read on the forum. I’m about to get some things together to take to the country house in the morning for Easter. BB guns and stuff, no boom stocks tomorrow, it’s Easter.


Ah, the "country house." OK, Mr. Bidet Man.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Denton said:


> No shit. We all know that we can stay, leave or move about.
> Are you throwing in the "love it or leave it" thing? If so, why? Why do you think that was appropriate?


Just reminding you that free can mean free. 

“ We are all just prisoners here....of our own device “ Plenty of room here at the Hotel Alabama ! Such a lovely place ...


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Denton said:


> Ah, the "country house." OK, Mr. Bidet Man.


I have a river house, city house and a country house. 

It’s habit to refer to it that way.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> I have a river house, city house and a country house.
> 
> It’s habit to refer to it that way.


Does each have a bidet? Never mind.

I wish you and yours a very good Easter. Remember the reason, my friend.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Why would he be concerned with my online persona characteristics ? 🤣
> 
> You actually said that ? That’s hilarious 🤣


I did, because you're fake.

The "you" that you present online can't possibly be the "you" that you present in reality.
If it was, you'd have received a Darwin Award long before we ever had the pleasure of meeting you.


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

Nick said:


> I don't know if you just think your smarter than everyone else here or just better than?
> 
> I'll assume the latter from the way you talk down to everyone like they're merely peasants compared to you.
> 
> ...


I want your accountant.
We paid that much in taxes and haven’t seen a dime in any stimulus package!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> I did, because you're fake.
> 
> The "you" that you present online can't possibly be the "you" that you present in reality.
> If it was, you'd have received a Darwin Award long before we ever had the pleasure of meeting you.


Be nice. It's Easter.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Be nice. It's Easter.


Trust me. I was.
I even smiled.
😁


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Trust me. I was.
> I even smiled.
> 😁


Yeah, but your smile is like mine. I've been told I flash a smile before I go for the throat.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> The "you" that you present online can't possibly be the "you" that you present in reality.


I think it may be close to who he really is. This is not his first time on this playground. 

I just took a trip down memory lane. Some of that stuff I had forgotten, other parts I wish I could.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Kauboy said:


> I did, because you're fake.
> 
> The "you" that you present online can't possibly be the "you" that you present in reality.
> If it was, you'd have received a Darwin Award long before we ever had the pleasure of meeting you.


What ?????? What are you talking about ? 
Fake ? My boobs are real....🤣

Why because I don’t subscribe to how you think ? 

You sound kinda San Francisco.......if I sound fake.

It’s also weird that you answer for Nick, then Nick thanks your post. 🤣 that’s hilarious 🤭

Hey......I’ll show you my BOB. Would that prove I’m real, not fake ? 

I just don’t feel sorry for most people I guess. The way I grew up it was looked upon as a weakness. We worked for everything we got then had to fight to keep it. 

Life experience is different for everyone. Try to be more open minded.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

I’m not happy with our current situation with government but it’s what we have right now. 

I can only do what’s within my reach and I refuse to only see the bad. There is plenty of good. 

Things including America doesn’t stay the same. Generations before us complained that the new generation wasn't as good as theirs. Like when rock n roll became popular, ETc. 

Yet our quality of life is much better. 

The poor in America are rich by default. 

Happy Easter 🐰


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

Ranger710Tango said:


> I’m not happy with our current situation with government but it’s what we have right now.
> 
> I can only do what’s within my reach and I refuse to only see the bad. There is plenty of good.
> 
> ...


 I have been poor in America as a child. My mom fled my abusive father with the clothes on our backs and 4 kids and one on the way. I remember many a meal that was just potatoes and getting my new shoes and mittens at Goodwill for Christmas. No TV, no frills but my mother was very inventive and we never felt poor, even when the local food drive ended up giving us the food because we were the needy family, I had given my can and didn't realize that was us. Now I go past what is considered the poor homes in this town with their TV's that take up an entire wall and they all have cell phones and better cars then me. Unless they are homeless and even they seem to have better phones then I do, LOL. By choice, I can't bring myself to pay these huge phone bills.


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

I see it as you say it, preach on brother.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

2020 Convert said:


> I want your accountant.
> We paid that much in taxes and haven’t seen a dime in any stimulus package!



They went by my taxes from last year. I didn't think I was going to get any of them but I was just barely under the mark from what I made in 2019 that I was eligible I guess. 

I don't think I'll get any more now that I did my 2020 taxes.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> I’m not happy with our current situation with government but it’s what we have right now.
> 
> I can only do what’s within my reach and I refuse to only see the bad. There is plenty of good.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, but what does this have to do with the topic at hand? This isn't about generational decline or the notion that the poor in America are rich by default.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Denton said:


> I'm sorry, but what does this have to do with the topic at hand? This isn't about generational decline or the notion that the poor in America are rich by default.


I just felt like offering a glimmer of hope on Easter. I try to stay positive rather than constantly focusing on what’s bad.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> I just felt like offering a glimmer of hope on Easter. I try to stay positive rather than constantly focusing on what’s bad.


This isn't about positive or negative and your "glimmer of hope" is out of context. Easter is a reminder that Jesus is the hope and the spiritual preparation.
This topic isn't about generational differences or the government but those who control those in our government government as well as others. It is about those who have now taken enough power throughout government and society that they are now in our faces with their agenda. They know they've finally gotten in a position where we can do nothing.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Nick said:


> They went by my taxes from last year. I didn't think I was going to get any of them but I was just barely under the mark from what I made in 2019 that I was eligible I guess.
> 
> I don't think I'll get any more now that I did my 2020 taxes.


The adjusted gross income on our Form 1040 is well below the federal poverty line.
That's OK, because my wife and I are rich in the things that really matter.
And no, we take no welfare, no food stamps, none of that crap even though we probably qualify.

"Do not store up for yourselves treasures on earth, where moth and rust destroy, and where thieves break in and steal. But store up for yourselves treasures in heaven."
Matthew 6:19-20


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Denton said:


> This isn't about positive or negative and your "glimmer of hope" is out of context. Easter is a reminder that Jesus is the hope and the spiritual preparation.
> This topic isn't about generational differences or the government but those who control those in our government government as well as others. It is about those who have now taken enough power throughout government and society that they are now in our faces with their agenda. They know they've finally gotten in a position where we can do nothing.


Elections have consequences.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Elections have consequences.


Even though they are manipulating the outcome, yes the do.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

inceptor said:


> Even though they are manipulating the outcome, yes the do.


That’s what CNN said after Trump won.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> That’s what CNN said after Trump won.


That's also what they openly admitted in a Time magazine article. Sort of in your face kind of article.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

Ranger710Tango said:


> That’s what CNN said after Trump won.



Yes because of course there was nothing wrong with the past election. Joe Biden has been a politician for 47 years, most of which he's spent on the wrong side of major issues. 

He tried running for president twice in the past and both times was completely humiliated. 

I guess 3rd times a charm.......? Let's forget his whole past in politics and just talk about his campaign. Trump was holding rallies in up to 6 states a day for several months leading up to the election. 

Biden sat in his basement and barely ever came out. He never took actual questions from anyone that weren't pre-screened. 

It was the most pathetic presidential campaign in my lifetime. But we're supposed to believe that given these facts that he was still able to get more votes than any presidential candidate in U.S. history???

Trump didn't lose a single vote since the first election. He gained millions of additional votes but still lost.

Every rally he held was filled to capacity with thousands of people waiting outside because they couldn't get in. No president in history has ever been able to draw the types of crowds that Trump did, never mind several times in a singe day, day after day. 

Anyone who's not wearing blinders can clearly see that something doesn't add up.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Ranger710Tango said:


> What ?????? What are you talking about ?
> Fake ? My boobs are real....🤣
> 
> Why because I don’t subscribe to how you think ?
> ...


It has nothing to do with you agreeing or not agreeing.
That's normal.
What isn't normal is the feigning of idiocy in order to bait a response you can then attack.
It's just your online personality. I wager your real personality differs, or you wouldn't be as successful as you claim to be... unless that's fake too. But I have no reason to believe it is yet.

I'll take your word on the authenticity of your boobs.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Kauboy said:


> It has nothing to do with you agreeing or not agreeing.
> That's normal.
> What isn't normal is the feigning of idiocy in order to bait a response you can then attack.
> It's just your online personality. I wager your real personality differs, or you wouldn't be as successful as you claim to be... unless that's fake too. But I have no reason to believe it is yet.
> ...


No ones baiting a response, other than maybe the original Poster, that’s why he picked the topic. No one makes a person respond. 

You claim it’s idiocy but in reality it’s just a different opinion. 

I don’t think there are as many people hurting economically as being made to believe there is. 

Just like some of you believe the novel Covid virus isn’t as bad as the flu.


So just because I differ doesn’t mean it’s idiocy or even incorrect.

I certainly haven’t attacked anyone. That’s a little rich coming from this group.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

@Ranger710Tango I am still waiting for a response to my question. How long did you lurk before you joined?


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Auntie said:


> @Ranger710Tango I am still waiting for a response to my question. How long did you lurk before you joined?


Not sure, it was a while but very infrequent. 

For instance, I might look around while waiting on a friend for lunch or if I’m waiting on a take out order for a minute. 

Why would that be important ? I certainly don’t mind you asking.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Elections have consequences.


Generic quip that doesn't take into consideration that those who are offered as choices are controlled by much more powerful entities. 
Trump was not one of those types but much of his administration was part of the problem. He had little choice of picks.
Ronald Reagan had the same problem.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Not sure, it was a while but very infrequent.
> 
> For instance, I might look around while waiting on a friend for lunch or if I’m waiting on a take out order for a minute.
> 
> Why would that be important ? I certainly don’t mind you asking.


You seem to know the people here and their buttons. I am by nature a very curious person.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Auntie said:


> You seem to know the people here and their buttons. I am by nature a very curious person.


Have you considered maybe they just have strong opinions and they differ from mine ? 

Or maybe they have a hard time BS’ing me and they don’t like that. 

I’m not in their head, you might need to ask the ones with the issue, I’m fine with a different opinion.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Auntie said:


> You seem to know the people here and their buttons. I am by nature a very curious person.


Like I said earlier in another post, this isn't his first time on this playground. So far he's been fairly good. Pushing buttons is something that's done around here from time to time.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Ranger710Tango said:


> No ones baiting a response, other than maybe the original Poster, that’s why he picked the topic. No one makes a person respond.
> 
> You claim it’s idiocy but in reality it’s just a different opinion.
> 
> ...


You have a tendency to read things that weren't written, and reply to them(strawmen). This is either another attempt at "feigning idiocy to bait a response", or you're just breezing through without actually reading what you're replying to.
I didn't claim you're making anyone do anything.
I didn't claim you're attacking anyone.

I claimed that your posts are written in such as way as to present the illusion that you don't know what you're talking about, when in reality you do know but have chosen to write a baiting post in hopes of getting *a response* you can then attack, or play the victim from.

How I've seen it progress:
You feign idiocy to bait a response. (Call something "free" which you know does not meet the definition.) (perhaps "feigning ignorance" would be a more correct description, forgive my use of "idiocy")
A reply is given explaining that the claim is false; that the money in question is not actually "free".
You then give the reply a labeling of "different opinion", when opinion is not being discussed. The definition of "free" is a fact.
The money has a cost. Thus, it is not free.
When this fact is pointed out, you shift, and claim it's all about perspective. ("It's free to the recipient.") But that wasn't the original point presented or refuted.

_*"I don’t think there are as many people hurting economically as being made to believe there is."*_
THIS... now THIS is a valid point of disagreement. But it is one that can likely be discussed with facts presenting both sides of the coin.
Thus far, you've only presented it from your town's perspective. When others present their own anecdotal perspective, you don't accept it, or claim those that are suffering do so of their own choice.
There are official figures on the matter. Yelp indicated their data shows 61% of their 32,109 restaurant closures were permanent, and due to the lockdowns imposed during the pandemic. (Yelp data shows 60% of business closures due to the coronavirus pandemic are now permanent)

That can at least be debated.
The definition of "free" can't be. Doing so is intentionally baiting.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Denton said:


> Generic quip that doesn't take into consideration that those who are offered as choices are controlled by much more powerful entities.
> Trump was not one of those types but much of his administration was part of the problem. He had little choice of picks.
> Ronald Reagan had the same problem.


Sounds like an excuse for losing. Do better and those excuses won’t be needed. 

Maybe you need to run for office. It’s easy to yell from the sidelines.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Yes it is. It keeps things interesting. I love puzzles, solving them makes me happy.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Kauboy said:


> You have a tendency to read things that weren't written, and reply to them(strawmen). This is either another attempt at "feigning idiocy to bait a response", or you're just breezing through without actually reading what you're replying to.
> I didn't claim you're making anyone do anything.
> I didn't claim you're attacking anyone.
> 
> ...


You build a watch just to tell someone what time it is. No way I’m reading all that. 

I’ll quit posting. Goodbye.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Ranger710Tango said:


> You build a watch just to tell someone what time it is. No way I’m reading all that.
> 
> I’ll quit posting. Goodbye.


I build a reply to support my actual claims.
You should try it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Sounds like an excuse for losing. Do better and those excuses won’t be needed.
> 
> Maybe you need to run for office. It’s easy to yell from the sidelines.


Again, you make a post that has nothing to do with the conversation. I thought you stopped doing drugs. Am I wrong?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> You build a watch just to tell someone what time it is. No way I’m reading all that.
> 
> I’ll quit posting. Goodbye.


Don't be a skirt. Sheesh!


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Denton said:


> Don't be a skirt. Sheesh!


Hey! Don't insult girls like that.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Auntie said:


> Hey! Don't insult girls like that.


I sorry!


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Kauboy said:


> You have a tendency to read things that weren't written, and reply to them(strawmen). This is either another attempt at "feigning idiocy to bait a response", or you're just breezing through without actually reading what you're replying to.
> I didn't claim you're making anyone do anything.
> I didn't claim you're attacking anyone.
> 
> ...


Your interpretation is incorrect and it’s being taken out of context. 

The definition stays the same. 

I don’t expect a civilian that everyday carries body armor to think the way I do. 

That sums it up for me. 

Y’all enjoy the rest of your Easter Sunday.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Kauboy said:


> I build a reply to support my actual claims.
> You should try it.


You write posts that no one reads, it’s a convoluted wreck. 

I won’t make time for that. Sorry.....


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Denton said:


> Again, you make a post that has nothing to do with the conversation. I thought you stopped doing drugs. Am I wrong?


Nothing that disagrees with your point of view has anything to do with the discussion. 

I like your style.

I never did do drugs. 

So yes, you’re wrong. 

I’m really not interested in arguing or discussing this any longer. I have many projects going on and I have the ankle issue that we all know about. 

So I sincerely hope everyone had a blessed Easter and were with the ones they love. 

There’s been a lot of death in my family in the past few months. Some Covid related, others not. 

Be thankful for what you have. Goodnight.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Your interpretation is incorrect and it’s being taken out of context.
> 
> The definition stays the same.
> 
> ...


Thing of it is, you do respond to what has not been said and I've made that clear many times.
If you are going to invoke wearing the uniform, I was in one long before you were, and I'll make it perfectly clear, this thread has nothing to do with being in uniform. This is a freedom thing, and the losing of freedom.

Again, you try to build a straw man. I'm here to huff and puff and blow it down.

Focus on the topic, Sonny.

@Kauboy, same with you. No need in targeting a member; target the points of debate. Also, @Ranger710Tango has a point. Be a little more pithy.

That is all. Stand down, Easy Company.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Nothing that disagrees with your point of view has anything to do with the discussion.
> 
> I like your style.
> 
> ...


So, you stopped doing drugs? Good for you. You stopped before you started? Excellent!

Sorry for your losses.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Ranger710Tango said:


> You write posts that no one reads, it’s a convoluted wreck.
> 
> I won’t make time for that. Sorry.....


You quoted it twice...
The fact that you don't read other's posts is revealing.
You read what you want, don't read what you don't want, but respond to all of it.
Stick to what was written. Not what you skimmed over and think was written.
My EDC has nothing to do with your ability to read, interpret, and converse about a topic.

@Denton, I'm not targeting a member. I'm pointing out the writing style chosen by a member which specifically inhibits debate by ignoring facts, and replacing them with mischaracterizations(ie. strawmen).
If we can't come to an agreement on the definitions of words, using them to discuss anything is pointless.
I did conclude my post, which Ranger quoted, with a paragraph returning to the topic at hand. It was ignored and another tangent was taken.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Ranger710Tango said:


> I’m not happy with our current situation with government but it’s what we have right now.
> 
> I can only do what’s within my reach and I refuse to only see the bad. There is plenty of good.
> 
> ...


Oh you are one of them optimists? Well doom and gloom me needs some of that …. please pass the optimism, Ranger. 
Happy Easter; The Lion Rises!


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Auntie said:


> Hey! Don't insult girls like that.


Yeah sheesh. The hand that rocks the cradle rules the world. Unless we have little transy men running around rocking cradles most of them world ruler rockers wear skirts.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

> @Denton, I'm not targeting a member. I'm pointing out the writing style chosen by a member which specifically inhibits debate by ignoring facts, and replacing them with mischaracterizations(ie. strawmen).
> If we can't come to an agreement on the definitions of words, using them to discuss anything is pointless.
> I did conclude my post, which Ranger quoted, with a paragraph returning to the topic at hand. It was ignored and another tangent was taken.


I just left my accountants office and we had a discussion about the words he used when he spoke with me about “ free money “. 


He explained that free money is what CPA’s refer to funds that are free of any commitment, obligation other government control.


I hope that clears up your misconceptions of what free means when speaking about grant money.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Ranger710Tango said:


> I just left my accountants office and we had a discussion about the words he used when he spoke with me about “ free money “.
> 
> 
> He explained that free money is what CPA’s refer to funds that are free of any commitment, obligation other government control.
> ...


It clears up what definition CPAs use, which doesn't match with standard English.
Sorry to hear you took grammar advice from your accountant, and tried to use it on an internet board.
I'd advise you only consult with him on financial matters from now on.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Kauboy said:


> It clears up what definition CPAs use, which doesn't match with standard English.
> Sorry to hear you took grammar advice from your accountant, and tried to use it on an internet board.
> I'd advise you only consult with him on financial matters from now on.


Free money is a financial matter......genius.

Do you even read what you post ?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Free money is a financial matter......genius.
> 
> Do you even read what you post ?


Definitions are not... Einstein.
Try to apply intellect before attempting tact.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Free money is a financial matter......genius.
> 
> Do you even read what you post ?


I was thinking as Kauboy was but I decided to let it go. 
The accountant's caveat means it isn't free. There's nothing "free" about government control.
Money "given" by the government isn't free, as you know. That money would be coming from taxpayers if we were solvent. Considering the fact that we have gone way beyond the ability to pay off the debt, this is going to cost us the nation.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Kauboy said:


> Definitions are not... Einstein.
> Try to apply intellect before attempting tact.


They are when I’ve already highlighted context a page or two back. 

Put your shovel up, I’m beginning to become embarrassed for you.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Ranger710Tango said:


> They are when I’ve already highlighted context a page or two back.
> 
> Put your shovel up, I’m beginning to become embarrassed for you.


You should certainly be feeling embarrassment at this point...
But I'll let it go for your sake. I'm sure the ankle hurts enough as it is. No need for your ego to get bruised too.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Kauboy said:


> You should certainly be feeling embarrassment at this point...
> But I'll let it go for your sake. I'm sure the ankle hurts enough as it is. No need for your ego to get bruised too.


Don’t worry, I’m comfortable with how I used the word and how a professional explained it. 

You can quote my posts and pass them around if you’d like and tell people I’m an idiot. 👍


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Denton, 
Would you please stay out of this. 

Can’t you see Kauboy and I are going through a divorce ? We don’t have time to talk about your stupid thread , K ? 🤣


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Denton,
> Would you please stay out of this.
> 
> Can’t you see Kauboy and I are going through a divorce ? We don’t have time to talk about your stupid thread , K ? 🤣


Have you ever seen @Denton stay out of something he was interested in? That didn't happen the last time and it won't happen here.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Don’t worry, I’m comfortable with how I used the word and how a professional explained it.
> 
> You can quote my posts and pass them around if you’d like and tell people I’m an idiot. 👍


Haha...
Again... never called you an idiot, and have no reason to.
False victim, maybe... but not idiot.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Denton,
> Would you please stay out of this.
> 
> Can’t you see Kauboy and I are going through a divorce ? We don’t have time to talk about your stupid thread , K ? 🤣


I tried to be y'all's marriage counselor by whacking both of youse guys in the same thread but Kauboy got defensive and you ignored the post all together.
I should have charged y'all more.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Kauboy said:


> Haha...
> Again... never called you an idiot, and have no reason to.
> False victim, maybe... but not idiot.


I never did say you called me an idiot. 

I said you CAN......call me an idiot. 

Remember when you posted that I don’t read what you post ? Pot meet kettle.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Denton said:


> I tried to be y'all's marriage counselor by whacking both of youse guys in the same thread but Kauboy got defensive and you ignored the post all together.
> I should have charged y'all more.


I’m busy building my spring mini bug out kit. I’m not paying much attention to mr Webster.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Ranger710Tango said:


> I never did say you called me an idiot.
> 
> I said you CAN......call me an idiot.
> 
> Remember when you posted that I don’t read what you post ? Pot meet kettle.


Again, that victim card...
So predictable.

You take care, pot.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Denton,
> Would you please stay out of this.
> 
> Can’t you see Kauboy and I are going through a divorce ? We don’t have time to talk about your stupid thread , K ? 🤣


Excuse me, stupid, Denton is the divorce child here. He needs some compassion and some listening. It's hard when the parents are divorcing. Sheesh.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Kauboy said:


> Again, that victim card...
> So predictable.
> 
> You take care, pot.


If you’re ever arrested I would highly suggest you not try to explain your way out of it. 

You would quickly find out that your word game would insure a quick conviction.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> If you’re ever arrested I would highly suggest you not try to explain your way out of it.
> 
> You would quickly find out that your word game would insure a quick conviction.


Agreed. If you are ever arrested, keep your flap shut. Any and everyone. Period. Whatever you say, it will be twisted.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Denton said:


> Agreed. If you are ever arrested, keep your flap shut. Any and everyone. Period. Whatever you say, it will be twisted.





Ranger710Tango said:


> If you’re ever arrested I would highly suggest you not try to explain your way out of it.
> 
> You would quickly find out that your word game would insure a quick conviction.


You have the right to remain silent, at least for now.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Any Beastie said:


> You have the right to remain silent, at least for now.


I do. If I no longer have the right to be silent, they'll have to torture me. I'm on my third marriage, so......


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Denton said:


> I do. If I no longer have the right to be silent, they'll have to torture me. I'm on my third marriage, so......


😏🥳🥳 Third ones the lucky charm, eh? Yes, they won't be getting anything out of you anytime soon.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

I’m bugging out of this thread before Kauboy wants to kiss and make up.🤼


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> View attachment 113415
> I’m bugging out of this thread before Kauboy wants to kiss and make up.🤼


Skirt?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Ranger710Tango said:


> I’m bugging out of this thread before Kauboy wants to kiss and make up.🤼


My boat doesn't float that way... but I don't blame you for the attraction...
I've been told I'm quite stimulating.

Nice choice of bottle holder.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Any Beastie said:


> 😏🥳🥳 Third ones the lucky charm, eh? Yes, they won't be getting anything out of you anytime soon.


Not always. #4 was my lucky one. 32+ years. AND we still like each other.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

inceptor said:


> Not always. #4 was my lucky one. 32+ years. AND we still like each other.


Way to go! 🥳 Hope I can make it that long with the hubby. Might have to lock one of us in the crazy farm before too long but there are trade offs for everything....


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Any Beastie said:


> Might have to lock one of us in the crazy farm before too long but there are trade offs for everything....


Oh we've had our moments. It's not been all peaches and cream. BUT we've made it this far and things still look good.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

inceptor said:


> Oh we've had our moments. It's not been all peaches and cream. BUT we've made it this far and things still look good.


yes, those people who say marriage is all rainbows and unicorns are loony. To be completely honest, we already live on a crazy farm with the dogs, the five kids and the chickens, the mad-lib neighbors. I think we'll make it. I am still crazy about him but at a certain point you have to come to terms with the fact that you stop being 'in love' and you have to make the choice to start/keep loving. 
32 years and its still looking good? Clearly neither of you are having a mid life crises anytime soon so I doubt you'll be going anywhere. Smooth sailing, and fair seas.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Any Beastie said:


> yes, those people who say marriage is all rainbows and unicorns are loony. To be completely honest, we already live on a crazy farm with the dogs, the five kids and the chickens, the mad-lib neighbors. I think we'll make it. I am still crazy about him but at a certain point you have to come to terms with the fact that you stop being 'in love' and you have to make the choice to start/keep loving.
> 32 years and its still looking good? Clearly neither of you are having a mid life crises anytime soon so I doubt you'll be going anywhere. Smooth sailing, and fair seas.


Inceptor is too old for a mid life crises. He's ancient. Crusty.
He I and Wifey speak to him quite often on speaker cell phone. I don't think I've ever known a more authentic man in my life.
Now that I think about it, I've never spoken to his wife. Is she real? I can't confirm that.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

When my marriage gets stale I have the wife call one of her girlfriends over for a play date.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> When my marriage gets stale I have the wife call one of her girlfriends over for a play date.


You have issues.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Denton said:


> You have issues.


Damn sure do, good ones.


----------



## jchavasu (Aug 13, 2016)

Ranger710Tango said:


> When my marriage gets stale I have the wife call one of her girlfriends over for a play date.


Rock on!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Ranger710Tango said:


> When my marriage gets stale I have the wife call one of her girlfriends over for a play date.


So your a mister like I thought. Slippy calling you a misses and all the dress talk had me confused but I had a gut feeling....
And how does your wife feel about that?


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Denton said:


> Inceptor is too old for a mid life crises. He's ancient. Crusty.
> He I and Wifey speak to him quite often on speaker cell phone. I don't think I've ever known a more authentic man in my life.
> Now that I think about it, I've never spoken to his wife. Is she real? I can't confirm that.


 I was thinking about asking how old one must be to be divorced three times and married for 32 years.... 
yes, he hits it out of the park every time with perfect common sense. 🥳 🥳


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Any Beastie said:


> I was thinking about asking how old one must be to be divorced three times and married for 32 years....
> yes, he hits it out of the park every time with perfect common sense. 🥳 🥳


It's not hard. I first got married at 19. That lasted less than a year. The other 2 had come and gone by the time I was 25. I swore I would never do it again. I can't and won't say that it was at least partly my fault because it was. 

That lasted until I was 36. We've been married ever since. I finally figured out that a good marriage requires working at it. I finally found someone worth the work. 32 years and we still enjoy each others company. Growing old with someone you like is quite nice.

Oh, and @Denton can't say he's not sure if she exists. She hollered in the man cave last night and he said he heard her voice. Could that have been a recording or something opened in a new tab on the net?  It can make one wonder. Just sayin.....


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Any Beastie said:


> So your a mister like I thought. Slippy calling you a misses and all the dress talk had me confused but I had a gut feeling....
> And how does your wife feel about that?


We don't really know if it's a he or a she. Ranger lives closest to Denton and yet they've never met. We have no reliable source here. It could go either way in this day and age.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

inceptor said:


> It's not hard. I first got married at 19. That lasted less than a year. The other 2 had come and gone by the time I was 25. I swore I would never do it again. I can't and won't say that it was at least partly my fault because it was.
> 
> That lasted until I was 36. We've been married ever since. I finally figured out that a good marriage requires working at it. I finally found someone worth the work. 32 years and we still enjoy each others company. Growing old with someone you like is quite nice.


My mother got married at 19, didn't work out, but I must say it made the world better because it made wondeful old me and my brother. Then she remarried and is still married to my other sibs dad.
I got married against her wishes at 20, but it seems to be working out okay despite the odds. I knew he was right... he helped me bury the lab rats I took without telling the science teacher, what could possibly be the down side?


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

inceptor said:


> We don't really know if it's a he or a she. Ranger lives closest to Denton and yet they've never met. We have no reliable source here. It could go either way in this day and age.


Maybe he/she is an it. Or a they. Or a squiblle. You never know.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Any Beastie said:


> Maybe he/she is an it. Or a they. Or a squiblle. You never know.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Any Beastie said:


> My mother got married at 19, didn't work out, but I must say it made the world better because it made wondeful old me and my brother. Then she remarried and is still married to my other sibs dad.
> I got married against her wishes at 20, but it seems to be working out okay despite the odds. I knew he was right... he helped me bury the lab rats I took without telling the science teacher, what could possibly be the down side?


A friend married a girl who's parents did not want her to marry him. They fought against it. They've now been married for 45 years.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> A friend married a girl who's parents did not want her to marry him. They fought against it. They've now been married for 45 years.


Doesn't mean the parents weren't right.


----------



## jchavasu (Aug 13, 2016)

Denton said:


> Doesn't mean the parents weren't right.


It’s true. My wife and I have been married over 30 years. Her parents didn’t approve of me. They thought I only wanted one thing. They were right.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Doesn't mean the parents weren't right.


True dat


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Denton said:


> Doesn't mean the parents weren't right.


Yes parents are usually right, my mom was. But if I had waited it wouldn't have changed anything. My son would have been born a little later. 🤷‍♀️


----------

